# Views on the 5264



## abrit (Apr 22, 2011)

Hi all, 
considering the purchase of a cub cadet 5264 over here in the UK. 

It seems to have what I want in terms of a utility machine to cut a few acres of grass and use with attachments like a back excavator, probably a front loader and towing stuff around with a small trailer - this is non commercial use.

It seems very uncommon in the UK but there appear to be a number of new ones for sale at present which makes me a little suspicious. (I know it's no longer a current model). 

Are there any known issues with the machine? - with the 20hp Perkins diesel. By the way one of the ones I'm looking at is in red rather than the standard yellow/cream?! I am a newbie to this area.

Many thanks for your inputs.

Dick.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Welcome to the forum Dick. I've only seen Cub Cadets at a dealer in Spokane, but they appeared to me, and by most accounts, seem to be great machines. Is there a place that deals in parts and repair for them over there? Availibility of parts would be among my first concerns.


----------



## abrit (Apr 22, 2011)

Thanks for your welcome and reply tractor beam. In reply there are Cub Cadet dealers over here - how well they can support this range of machines is another question. The opportunity on the machine I was initially interested in has gone - maybe there will be another. Thanks again for now and good luck with the forum. Dick.


----------

